# Kosmos in John



## johnny_redeemed (Feb 16, 2006)

I am writing a paper for school on the way John uses the word kosmos. Does anyone know of any good, scholarly, resources that would help me?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.pbministries.org/books/pink/Miscellaneous/kosmos.htm

I always liked AW Pinks tract on it.

I think in Owens 'death of death in the death of Christ' he deals with this. 

their is an online copy on APM.

blade


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> http://www.pbministries.org/books/pink/Miscellaneous/kosmos.htm
> 
> I always liked AW Pinks tract on it.
> ...



There are some resources here.

rsc


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh the Proffesor has to steal my thunder


----------

